# Cross Frames with sliding dropouts?



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm searching for a cross frame/do it all bike to suit a niche in my stable. I have built up my SS Mtb Bike (w/ sliding paragon drops) and my specific road bike with zilch in the way of tire clearance. During a search I came across a bike called the Voodoo Wazoo. Since seeing one on eBay I've become quite obsessed with the bike but can't spend the $1200-1400 on a new build. 

I am fine with used bikes and I prefer steel because of its dampening abilities, price, ability handle dents and because "it's real."

I'm wondering are there any other sliding drop-out cross frames out there?


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

with a user name like yours one would have thought you'd have checked out that very thing from Fisher for 2010.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

TOUCHE!!!!!

I think it may be hard to find though for a price much less than $1000.00

I guess I was hoping to put together a list of recent frames with sliding drop-outs so that i could broaden my search


----------



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Suggestions*

Hello All so I'm looking at a Voodoo Wazoo 51cm. I am wondering how this would compare with my road bike geometry. I am 5'7.5", 30.5" inseam and I ride a Specialized 52cm Allez Sport from 2006. I have done one century on this bike with minor to no pain whatsoever so I gotta believe it's the right fit for me. When comparing the geometry between the bikes they look drastically different. I figured there would be some difference but not the discrepancy I'm seeing. I am looking at a 51cm Voodoo which has a geometry as listed below. I'd like to pull the Specialized Geometry but the frame is down right now.

What do you think?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

there are a whole bunch of single speed cross bikes with horizontal dropouts. Is that what you are looking for? I'm not sure what a sliding dropout is.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

I found the geometry comparison for the Specialized 52cm I ride. How different will the 51cm Wazoo fit me and do you think that is the right size?

To poster above I would like the option to go SS or geared. I have sliding dropouts currently on my MTB SS and I love them. 

Size 52	

Seat Tube Length, Center to Top 480mm
Seat Tube Length, Center to Center	430mm	

Top Tube Length (Horizontal)	537mm	

Bottom Bracket Drop 72mm	

Chainstay Length 405mm	

Seat Tube Angle 74°	

Head Tube Angle	72.5°	

Rake  45mm	

Trail 60mm	

Front Center 580mm	

Wheel Base 975mm	

Standover Height	744mm	

Head Tube Length 120mm

Handlebar Width 420mm	

Stem Length 100mm	

Crank Length 170mm	

Seatpost Length 350mm	

TT is measured horizontally from center of HT to center of ST
*Not all sizes available in all markets.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

jroden said:


> there are a whole bunch of single speed cross bikes with horizontal dropouts. Is that what you are looking for? I'm not sure what a sliding dropout is.












There are not many non-custom cross or road bikes with sliders. The low weight and cost of track ends usually seems to win out since cross bikes (usually) do not have to deal with disc brake caliper alignment.

That said I certainly understand the appeal, as you can use a normal quick release and wheel changes are relatively easy. Unfortunately I don't think you will find any low-cost options. There are plenty of budget aluminum cross frames that you could build up cheaply, and use a tensioner if you want to run ss. Then just keep your eyes out for deals. Check ebay regularly


----------



## nelsbruce (Dec 31, 2002)

*teesdale*

tom teesdale will build one custom for around that price


----------



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

So far I've found the following bikes that allow you to run gears or single speed w/o tensioner or eno hub.

GF Presidio
Kona Sutra(Disc brakes only on some years, not UCI legal)
Surly Crosscheck
Voodoo Wazoo

What others?


----------



## alembical (May 21, 2004)

So, are those something that could just be added to a SS cross bike with track ends and allow you to run a derailleur? If so, anyone know where you can get them? Could you use them with rim brakes or is the fact that the tire is moved further back and down mean the brake calipers would no longer line up with the rim?

I have a SS cross bike that I may be interested in running geared, but had not seen anything like that before.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

I suppose you might be able to add them to a track-end, but you would be altering the bikes geometry, so probably not a good idea.

Normally, your rear axle would be in the horizontal slot. By adding a sliding drop-out, you've moved the axle back and down.

A bike that is sold with sliding dropouts would have that taken into consideration.


----------



## aleeann (Apr 19, 2006)

*Check these guys out...*

You should check Cycles Papillon out. I saw their new frames 2 weeks ago at a cross race and they look very nice.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/aricrist/3966594626/" title="Cycles Papillon Dropout by aleeann70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3524/3966594626_01038da181.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Cycles Papillon Dropout" /></a>

https://www.cyclespapillon.com/


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

aleeann said:


> You should check Cycles Papillon out. I saw their new frames 2 weeks ago at a cross race and they look very nice.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/aricrist/3966594626/" title="Cycles Papillon Dropout by aleeann70, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3524/3966594626_01038da181.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Cycles Papillon Dropout" /></a>
> 
> https://www.cyclespapillon.com/


They may make great bikes, but that's bordering on the worst website ever. Won't drive any business their way at all.


----------



## eduvauchelle (May 19, 2005)

yo mamma said:


> They may make great bikes, but that's bordering on the worst website ever. Won't drive any business their way at all.


Hi
I am one of the founders of Cycles Papillon, and was quite disappointed with this comment. The site you were directed to is a holding page until we go live. It's obviously not our website. Be patient and visit us early november when we launch.


----------



## bubba888 (May 6, 2006)

*rocklobster*

http://rocklobstershop.blogspot.com/2009/09/failing-batteries-have-kept-me-from.html


----------

